# Boite aux lettre intelligente



## cocote06 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour je suis pas habituée aux forums veuillez m'excuser si je suis pas dans la bonne rubrique et si j'ai un peu de mal à m'expliquer.
Alors ce que j'aimerai savoir c'est par rapport à l'application Mails y a les boites aux lettres intelligentes qui permettent de tout regrouper mais le problème c'est que j'arrive pas à... je sais pas comment vous expliquer lol... par exemple je reçois des mails de 3 adresses différentes seulement pour Facebook et j'arrive pas à regrouper les trois sur la même BAL intelligente, je suis obligée de créer 3 BAL intelligente différente juste pour un compte Facebook, c'est rien mais ça m'embête.. quand je vais dans "*modifier la boite au lettre intelligente*" je met *DESTINATAIRE* : mon adresse@mail. et *DE* : l'adresse de l'envoyeur, là ça marche ça me met bien les mails dans la boite, mais quand j'appuie sur le petit "*+*" je refais la même opération en rajoutant l'autre adresse de Facebook qui m'envoie des mails je fais "*OK*" et là la liste devient juste vide... Autre exemple, j'achète mes vêtements sur internet je voudrai regrouper tous les sites qui m'envoient des mails sur une même BAL intelligente mais dès que je met deux adresses ça s'efface... Voilà j'espère m'être fais comprendre merci pour vos réponses... Si j'en ai! Bonne journée/soirée


----------



## Larme (26 Novembre 2013)

Simple, dans la configuration des règles :
_Contient des messages qui correspondent *à l'une des* conditions suivantes_
et non pas :
_Contient des messages qui correspondent *toutes les* conditions suivantes_

Explications avec ton exemple :
Adresse cible 1 : _banane_
Adresse cible 2 : _kiwi_
Et bien, quand tu reçois un mail de _banane_, _banane_ ne peut pas être à la fois identique à _banane_ *ET* _kiwi_. En bref, le mail ne remplit pas TOUTES les conditions à la fois (pas possible), du coup, y'a rien.


Édit :
Pour _Facebook_, il peut être intéressant de ne regarder que la fin de l'adresse (_finit par_), qui est en _@facebookmail.com_ il me semble.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2013)

et surtout te bile pas

les bal intelligentes ( qui en fait portent mal leur nom , elles sont très betasses , hyperlogiques ) ne sont PAS de vraies BAL, ce ne sont que des resultats de recherche dans tes messages
les messages eux sont dans leurs bal 

donc tu oeux tester te gourrer creer supprimer des bal "intelligentes" autant que tu veux

et  en archives il y a  des fils sur les critères de règles et pièges
(c'est parfois piegeant, coté  critères et aussi l'ordre des critères)
e tceci que ce soit dans mail , ou dossier intelligent mac ou  playlist intelligente itunes etc


----------

